# Detailing cheats



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

After reading a post from Tips I thought it would be interesting to find your detailing cheats :thumb:



Tips said:


> It's also dawned on me, If I just clean the alloys and dress the tyres every fortnight, the car doesn't look too shabby


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I can see this thread going in the way of the legendary VIZ top tips


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

I sometime just give the stainless a quick going over with AG instant show shine or Auto Smart stardust after a wash; just to make it shine, without polishing it all.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Use a car wash


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Use a car wash


:lol: thats properly cheating!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

An oldie but goldie.

Peanut butter (smooth) to get rid of white polish marks on plastic trim or as an alternative exterior trim dressing.

Groundnut oil (made of peanuts) is a great substitute, if you enjoy your peanut butter jelly sandwiches too much.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I sometimes clean just the glass so it feels cleaner when i'm looking out  :driver:


----------



## jeffny09 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> An oldie but goldie.
> 
> Peanut butter (smooth) to get rid of white polish marks on plastic trim or as an alternative exterior trim dressing.
> 
> Groundnut oil (made of peanuts) is a great substitute, if you enjoy your peanut butter jelly sandwiches too much.


do u just take the peanutbutter and rubb it on the trim and let it sit? for how long?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I managed a chauffeur company I would tell drivers if they haven't got time to properly wash the car just do wheels and windows so Tips and Co are spot on.

In my last years as a chauffeur the passenger side of the car was invariably cleaner than the drivers side when time was short.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Any other good tips S63?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jeffny09 said:


> do u just take the peanutbutter and rubb it on the trim and let it sit? for how long?


That's the jist of it, allow the PB to sit for a few minutes and then wipe clean with a clean towel


----------



## jeffny09 (Aug 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> That's the jist of it, allow the PB to sit for a few minutes and then wipe clean with a clean towel


tha.ks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> That's the jist of it, allow the PB to sit for a few minutes and then lick it all off...


awwww, FFS Tips.... you minger!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great spectacle for curtain twitchers


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

My cheat:

If wanting to cheat on the internet for show only then use Photoshop or upload an old image.

If in reality then a cheap cloth or paintbrush followed by a tyre gel kept in your boot.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

My tip, Dont cheat. You'll get caught.

....Just saying :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

jlw41 said:


> Any other good tips S63?


As a detailer I now wash both sides of the car:thumb:

If on a long run wanting the car to look pristine on arrival would occasionally cover front bumper, headlamps, mirror covers in cling film, easiest and quickest way to debug.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nick_CD said:


> My tip, Dont cheat. You'll get caught.
> 
> ....Just saying :lol:


:lol: certainly not a thread for the pros


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

who mentioned Black Hole?????


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> I can see this thread going in the way of the legendary VIZ top tips


To find your car in a busy car park simply let the air out of your tyres and look for the lowest car when you return.:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SAVE petrol by pushing your car to your destination. Invariably passers-by will think you've broken down and help out :car:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Save time when crossing a one way street by just looking in the direction of the on coming traffic.:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

When crossing a one way street always look both ways in case theres a delivery truck backing up the wrong way out of a tight spot. 

Anon. Kings Mill Hospital.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AVOID parking tickets by leaving your windscreen wipers turned to “fast wipe” whenever you leave your car parked illegally. :driver:


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Don't eat yellow snow......

Oh, and the Dyson Ball Cleaner... it's not what you think...


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

jeffny09 said:


> do u just take the peanutbutter and rubb it on the trim and let it sit? for how long?


Would it not take longer to apply peanut butter and remove it compared to a quick rub down with trim dressing?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> Would it not take longer to apply peanut butter and remove it compared to a quick rub down with trim dressing?


Its an alternate solution buddy  if youve got trim dressing use it 

Although Peanut butter can actually do a better job of removing white marks than most dressings :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> Its an alternate solution buddy  if youve got trim dressing use it
> 
> Although Peanut butter can actually do a better job of removing white marks than most dressings :thumb:


:thumb: tastes better also


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> :thumb: tastes better also


Cant comment lol not had the inclination to taste my trim dressings before


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Peanut butter is magic on trim, magic I tell you.


----------



## lsg60 (Jan 22, 2012)

to save neck strain while driving don't check your blind spots, blind spots are for other drivers :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Rather than using messy Peanut butter to get the polish off your trim, either mask before hand or use a pencil rubber. Thats a trick of the trade......


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Nick_CD said:


> Rather than using messy Peanut butter to get the polish off your trim, either mask before hand or use a pencil rubber. Thats a trick of the trade......


I know that now, but I didn't know at the time. I'm a newbie and I have learnt by my mistake. 
The rubber worked to a point but did also leave marks, but smooth peanut butter was the Daddy :thumb:
And I was popular with a few bee's!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's another trade trick ...

Apply the trim dressing before you polish, glaze, wax - the dreaded white residue sits on top of the protected trim and can be easily wiped off.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

But then no peanut butter


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

True Dat - Peanut butter is much more fun and kinder to the environment









Plus it's a tip from the old skool - and get's me the odd nod of approval here.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Carrier bags over your wing mirrors when washing. Helps avoid dreaded water marks from drips falling onto your door. Wing mirrors can be easily washed with a soapy wet MF.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yay - another old skool tip with the carrier bag on the mirrors.

Just watch out for those perforated holes in the recyclable stylee shopping bags


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

If you see dirt on windows/interior etc when driving that upsets you - place said carrier bag over your own head so dont strain your neck averting your eyes


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ShiningScotsman said:


> If you see dirt on windows/interior etc when driving that upsets you - place said carrier bag over your own head so dont strain your neck averting your eyes


I guess that's where those perforated holes in the carrier bag come in handy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Take loads of before shots showing a swirly mess, some during shots still showing a swirly mess and then take some far away reflection shots showing one hell of a shiny car


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

So that's the secret of a good looking Max Protect car 

Only jessing with ya Aaron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tips said:


> So that's the secret of a good looking Max Protect car
> 
> Only jessing with ya Aaron


Errr NO lol


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Take loads of before shots showing a swirly mess, some during shots still showing a swirly mess and then take some far away reflection shots showing one hell of a shiny car


Or go all out and steal someone elses pictures and put your plate on it, or blank the plate out then claim the work for your own :thumb: :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

If struggling for time just snow foam the car then use one bucket of water and mitt to wash it down then rinse.

Walnut oil works as well as peanut butter.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> Or go all out and steal someone elses pictures and put your plate on it, or blank the plate out then claim the work for your own :thumb: :lol:


Wont be the first or last person to do this. I had this issue with a valeting company quite local to me. Even took the photos of the in-laws van i de-stickerd and machined.

The buggers....


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nick_CD said:


> Wont be the first or last person to do this. I had this issue with a valeting company quite local to me. Even took the photos of the in-laws van i de-stickerd and machined.
> 
> The buggers....


:doublesho that takes the biscuit!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

jlw41 said:


> :doublesho that takes the biscuit!


Never mind the biscuits, they took the photos! :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Demon Shine 

:wave:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Serious tip for any roaming clean freaks such as myself. Keep a roll of Teflon tape handy, very useful for leaky taps, foam gun fittings and PW connectors. I'm often round at the families, so got me out of trouble a few times. :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Use blu tak instead of 20 pound clay, 

sent from my Nokia 3210 using ticky tacky


----------



## NoobWash (Apr 18, 2011)

Buy 4 wheel clamps and park where you want.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

no need for a fancy dryer ..... just nick the wife's hairdryer:doublesho

Oh and drive everywhere in reverse and watch the miles go backwards :tumbleweed:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

jamie s said:


> no need for a fancy dryer ..... just nick the wife's hairdryer:doublesho
> 
> Oh and drive everywhere in reverse and watch the miles go backwards :tumbleweed:












:lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I got some advice of a chauffeur driver - always keep the wheels spotless & regardless of how dirty the bodywork is the car always looks clean!

I thought he was talking ****** until I tried it & strangely it's true! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Deniance said:


> Use blu tak instead of 20 pound clay,
> 
> sent from my Nokia 3210 using ticky tacky


Totally agree mate just make sure it's well lubed


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Deniance said:


> Use blu tak instead of 20 pound clay,
> 
> sent from my Nokia 3210 using ticky tacky


does this actually work?


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> does this actually work?


Yep


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Surely blu tac lacks the abrasives that clay has to actually remove any contaminants ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Andy1983 said:


> Surely blu tac lacks the abrasives that clay has to actually remove any contaminants ?


I tried Blu Tac years ago to a big fat spectacular fail 

Modelling clay on the other hand ....


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> Carrier bags over your wing mirrors when washing. Helps avoid dreaded water marks from drips falling onto your door. Wing mirrors can be easily washed with a soapy wet MF.


better still get a cheap pump up pressure bottle from wilko's or the likes leave it empty pump up blows water out of mirror :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't wash the car, just pressure wash off, from a distance it looks clean then.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Don't wash the car, just pressure wash off, from a distance it looks clean then.


even cleaner if you squint


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

jlw41 said:


> :lol:


Ferris Beulers day off if i recall


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Tips said:


> I tried Blu Tac years ago to a big fat spectacular fail
> 
> *Modelling clay on the other hand *....


...is fantastic for modelling ?


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

cover your car in a large dust sheet, lock it in a garage and walk everywhere.

Then you'll never have to detail it again


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Just used it on my 03 signum and paint came up smooth as glass


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigpimpinpete said:


> Just used it on my 03 signum and paint came up smooth as glass


used what ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Stomper said:


> ...is fantastic for modelling ?


... is fantastic for claying 

A kg of modelling clay for about a fiver, now that's a detailing cheat peeps


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lift up the mats and hoover underneeth the edge, saves taking them out.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> ... is fantastic for claying
> 
> A kg of modelling clay for about a fiver, now that's a detailing cheat peeps


For us old uns it's called plasticine!

Found a good use for it too, take a lump and mould it into the shape of a golf ball, flatten it a bit, make a hole in the centre and push in one of those very expensive products that come in a tiny 30mil bottle, no more falling over.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> For us old uns it's called plasticine!
> 
> Found a good use for it too, take a lump and mould it into the shape of a golf ball, flatten it a bit, make a hole in the centre and push in one of those very expensive products that come in a tiny 30mil bottle, no more falling over.


Brilliant - I know just the bottle for that job :thumb:


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> used what ?


Sorry lol blue tak


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Don't wash the car, just pressure wash off, from a distance it looks clean then.


This doesn't work on yellow lmao


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> This doesn't work on yellow lmao


Or black


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I just took the mats out and hoovered them, made me abit happier about the interior until I can do it properly in the week :lol:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nick_CD said:


> Wont be the first or last person to do this. I had this issue with a valeting company quite local to me. Even took the photos of the in-laws van i de-stickerd and machined.
> 
> The buggers....


Bussines card needs to be in a few pics


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Always carry a loaf of bread in the boot...

....when you park up, break up a slice and drop the crumbs on somebody else's car. It stops the birds from noticing yours :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> Always carry a loaf of bread in the boot...
> 
> ....when you park up, break up a slice and drop the crumbs on somebody else's car. It stops the birds from noticing yours :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

AdnanKhan said:


> My cheat:
> 
> If wanting to cheat on the internet for show only then use Photoshop or upload an old image.


And on a similar note, position a dark car in a bright area but photo the side in the shade that's looking at a background that isn't ... :thumb:

Lots of examples on here ... :lol:

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

jlw41 said:


> Or go all out and steal someone elses pictures and put your plate on it, or blank the plate out then claim the work for your own :thumb: :lol:


Some of mine appeared on cliosport (a neighbour came knocking on my door and reported the incident ) and some guy tried showing my misses a picture of 'his' Porsche for her to turnaround and say it wasn't, she knew the owner, where they lived and it was polished by her boyfriend :lol:

Always get a mugshot reflection in one of the pictures and keep it for future referance - just in case ... :lol:

WD


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not really a cheat, but when I'm sat in the car waiting for the mrs to get ready and finally make it out the house after a minimum of 3 shoe changes ill give the interior a quick wipe about with my costco duster or shake the dirt off the mats :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> Not really a cheat, but when I'm sat in the car waiting for the mrs to get ready and finally make it out the house after a minimum of 3 shoe changes ill give the interior a quick wipe about with my costco duster or shake the dirt off the mats :thumb:


I do that sort of thing too when I'm waiting. When I'm a passenger in my wife's car I am always fiddling at this and that - it drives her mad


----------

